# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Türkiye'de Petrol Kime Saklanıyor

## bozok

*Türkiye'de Petrol Kime Saklanıyor*



HAKAN YILMAZ üEBİ, üLMEDEN üOK KISA BİR SüRE üNCE ESKİ ENERJİ BAKANI VE TPAO’NUN KURUCUSU İHSAN TOPALOğLU İLE YAPTIğI SON RüPORTAJ.
 
TüRKİYE’DE PETROL NİYE üIKARILMIYOR?

Kendilerinden başka kimse Siyonistleri sevmez. Sapkın bir anlayışı din haline getirdiklerinden dolayı. Ancak herkes zekalarını ve gayretlerini takdir eder. Sebat ve sadakatle öylesine bu sapkın davaya hizmet ediyorlar ki; bir avuç adam dünyayı parmağında oynatıyor. Dünyanın birçok yerinde gerçek iktidarlar onlar. Gerçi yıkmak yapmaktan çok kolaydır. Bin usta bir binayı belki bir yılda yapabilir ama bir çocuk dahi bir binayı bir anda yıkabilir. 
Yaptıkları iş sadece insan kalbindeki ve beynindeki şeytanı açığa çıkarmak. O tahtına oturdu mu, insanı bulabilene aşk olsun...

Kainat açlık ve tokluk dürtülerini kontrol altına alanlar tarafından yönetiliyor. ünce bedeni açlık, sonra kalbi açlık sonra da zihinsel açlık. Oysa nefs denilen duygular –çipi- üç aşamalı bir imtihandan geçip sadece üçüncü de; yani açlık imtihanına dayanamayıp boyun eğmemiş miydi Yoktan Var Edene?! Hal böyle olunca bedeni açlığı doyurma mekanizmalarını ele geçirmekle başlıyor işe şeytansı stratejistler; önce mideyi, sonra kalbi sonra da beyni dolduruyorlar cana can katan bataklık gülleriyle...

Emperyalizmin Truva atlılarına karşı 60’lı yıllar Türkiye petrol mücadelesini araştırırken; konuya kendimce hep bu mistik-felsefik açıdan baktım. Zira dünyadaki oyunlardan ancak en ciddi oyunlardan biriydi bu petrol oyunu. Kim sahip olacak-nasıl sahip olacak kim işletecek-kimlere rağmen işletecek? Tanrısal güç dedikleri paraya bu kara altın üzerinden kim sahip olacak? Sonrası mı Tanrı olmak elbet. İçlerindeki nefis denen mekanizmaya başına gelebilecekleri bilse de bunu isteyebilme yetkisi verilmiş. Ve şimdi onlar Tanrılar oldular. Bu derece madde karşısında uşaklaşmış varlıkları karşılarında bulduklarından dolayı da çok da zorlanmadılar.

Ancak birileri hariç; yaptığı iş her ne olursa olsun mesleğini-görevini vatan-millet-namus aşkına “misyon mesleği” haline getirenler de var. İşte Türk Milli Petrol Tarihi sahasında bu misyonu yerine getiren efsane genel müdürle ve aynı zamanda Enerji Eski Bakanı İhsan Topaloğlu’yla 60’lı yıllarda dünyanın bu coğrafyasında oynanan petrol oyununu ve mücadelesini konuştuk; geleceğin Büyük Türkiye’si ve boyunduruğu kıracak ADANMIşLAR için...

— Halihazırda Türkiye’nin 1 tane 6 bin, 4–5 tanede 5 bin metre civarında kuyusu var, oysa bu rakam ABD, Rusya hatta Tayvan gibi ülkelerde yüzleri buluyor... Hatta Brejnev dahi bir ara Cumhurbaşkanı Celal Bayar’a Türkiye’nin 5–6 bin metre derinliklerinde petrol tespit ettiklerini istersek beraber çıkarabileceklerini teklif etmiş...

Tabi ki şimdiki imkanlarla yapılamayacak işler yok gibi. Türkiye Petrolleri temelini attığımız çalışmaları devam ettirseydi bugün bunları 40 sene sonra konuşmuyor olacaktık. Türkiye’nin milli tarihiden 40 seneyi almanın vahametini bunun halka yansımalarını gereke ekonomik gerekse eğitim olarak düşünmek bile bir facia! Bugün sadece Türkiye’nin içinde ki petrolü konuşmak biryana biz yardımcım üzer Derbil Bey’le beraber İran’ın Azerbaycan sahasında bize petrol kuyuları açma imkanı verirler mi diye. 

Yani daha o zamandan değil Türkiye yurtdışın dahi sayılı bir petrol şirketi olma planlarımız ve teşebbüslerimiz vardı. Güçlü bir şirket olduğunuz zaman içerde ve dışarıda istediğimiz aramayı yapabilirdik. Ama maalesef büyük bir Holding haline gelecek Türkiye petrollerini dağıttı.

— İGDAş, ATAş, İPRAş gibi kurumlarla birbirinden tutarsız ve ehilsiz kadrolarla milli petrol merkezleri sadece memurin vazifelerin yürütüldüğü yerler hale getirildi...

Evet, maalesef buralar sadece akaryakıt dağıtan yerler olarak hizmet ediyor...

— Ben burada meseleyi en başına çekeceğim. Bu 1954’de Amerikalılar tarafından Türkiye’ye sokuşturulan Petrol Kanunundan bahsetmenizi isteyeceğim...

1952’de Demokrat Parti zamanında alınan bir karar neticesinde yabancı şirketlere istedikleri imkanı vermek maksadıyla 1954 yılında ilan edilen bir kanundur. Bu kanun çıkarılırken Maksbell adında bir hukukçu bulundu o hukukçunun tertiplediği bir kanundu bu. İlk tasarısı bizim açımızdan o kadar ağırdır ki hemen hemen her karar Türkiye’nin aleyhinedir. En ufak bir ihtilafta dahi Türkiye’nin elini kolunu bağlayacak yasalar mevcuttu. Biz bunun bir kısmını bertaraf edebildik.

*— Bu kanunun akabinde sanki bir başka ülkenin topraklarında ortaklık kurulmuş gibi Sivas ve Erzurum Bölgelerinde niye arama yapamadık?*

Beşinci ve altıncı bölgeler. Urfa ve Antep bölgesinde mesela arama yapamazdık. Memleket bölgelere ayrılarak sadece bu kanundan önce petrol bulunan (Batman gibi) bölgeler aramaya açıldı. Hatta bizim Batman sahalarımızın dahi etrafını Mobil adeta çember altına almıştı.

*— Erzurum ve Sivas Bölgelerine yani beşinci ve altıncı bölgelere niye giremedik.*

Burası 4. bölgeydi, buraları yedek tuttular o zaman tamamen açmadılar. Petrol bulunursa oralar daha da kıymetleneceğinden planlama yapmadan buralarda petrol arama faaliyetlerine girilemedi.

*— Burada bir kez daha ısrar edecem. Yolda taksisine bindiğiniz şoför daha önce Amerikalı şirketlerle petrol aramış, bir süre sonra kuyu kapatıldığından işsiz kalmış. İnşaatçı birisi babadan kalma madenini mevzuattan dolayı kapatmak zorunda kalmış kısaca nalburundan-akademisyenine kadar herkes bu topraklarda petrolün üzerinin niye kapatıldığını biliyor ancak müdahil olamıyor...*

Mesele şu petrol aramaları petrol dairesi ekipleri tarafından kontrol edilir. Petrol Mühendisi veya teknikeri bölgeye gider raporunu verir, ancak bunu gerçekleştiremediler. Mesele Batı Raman Petrolünü biz 1961 yılında keşfettik. Batı Raman’ın Doğu’su bizde Batı’sı Mobil tarafından sondajdandı. Daha sonra 12 gırabiteli ağır petrol haliyle ekonomik değil diye işletmek istemediler. Onlar daha çok bol karlı rezervlere ilgi duyuyorlar. Burada bazı yerlerin üzeri kapatılırken bazılarının da kendilerine göre çok karlı olmamasından dolayı da işletilmediği de oluyor. Ancak şunu itiraf etmek gerekir ki, bu şirketleri kontrol edemiyorduk, söylenenler ne derece gerçek bugünkü imkanlarla çok daha iyi anlaşılabilir...

*— Elimizde yok dedikleri yerlerle ilgili dokümanlar ve fotoğraflar var. Ayrıca gazetelere televizyonlara yansımış binlerce haber de var. En önemlisi bu bölgelere uzman ve gazetecilerle gidilip mesele yerinde araştırılmıyor. Devlet televizyonları verdiğimiz tekliflere dahi kaale almıyorlar. Isparta Eğridir’de 63 yıldır bu konuda aşındırmamış kapı bırakmamış üzhan Yiğitbaşı adında bir adamcağız vardı...*

Bu sahalarla ilgili birkaç yıl evvel bir dostum beni arayıp bu konuda müspet bir durumdan bahsetti hatta Batı’da İzmir Bölgesi’nde ciddi bir bölge var dedi, ancak bir daha arkası gelmedi, haliyle bilemiyorum kendi zamanımdan bu yana o kadar yıl geçti ki son gelişmelerden haberim yok...

*— Her halinizden ciddi bir küskünlük yaşadığınız belli oluyor. Niye sizinle başlayan milli petrol politikasına hükümetler bir türlü destek vermedi -sanki bu konulara bulaşmayacaklarına yemin vermiş de iktidar olabilmişle gibi (!)- benim asıl öğrenmek istediğim mevzuu bu...*

Benim bulunduğum dönemde İsmet Paşa gibi bir devlet adamı vardı. O devlet adamı olmasaydı kendi hükümetinde dahi beni daha 1963 yılında Enerji Bakanı Fethi üelikbaş görevden alacaktı. 

*— TPAO’nun başında kaç yıl görev yapabildiniz...* 

9 Mayıs 1960’dan, 25 Aralık 1965’e kadar. 5 yıl 8 ay. 

*— Sizi görevden alan AP hükümeti oldu...* 

EVET... 

*— Akabinde neler oldu?*

1966’da Milletvekili olarak seçildim. Mücadelemi meclis çatısı altında sürdürdüm. Halk Partisi adına bu konuyla ilgili olarak 7 defa görüşme yaptım. Tüm yeraltı ve yerüstü zenginliklerimiz gibi petrollerimizin de çok önemli milli değerler olduğunu ve devletin kontrolünde değerlendirmeleri gerektiğini anlatmaya çalıştım. Daha siyaset oyunlarıyla da siyaset dışında kaldık. Muammer Aksoy’la birlikte çok mücadeleler verdik ama büyük şirketler galip geldi. Bu arada bir hatıramı anlatayım. Biz bu mücadeleleri verdiğimiz sırada Amerikan büyükelçiliğinin bir kokteyline davet ediliyoruz. Burada Amerika’nın petrol politikaları takip eden iki adamdan biri olan zat, beni görünce Mösye Rockefeller’de gelmiş dedi. Ben de bunun üzerine Hayır rockefeller değil ama Enrico Mete diyebilirsin dedim. Bunu şunun için söyledim bu adam İtalya’da AGİP denen dağıtım şirketini özelleştirmek amacıyla getiriyorlar fakat bu kararın milli olmadığını görüyor ENİ adlı bir şirket kuruyor. ENİ o meşhur 7 Kız kardeş denen petrol şirketleri kadar büyük bir şirket haline geliyor. Maalesef bu adam daha sonra bir uçak kazasında ölüyor.

*— Bu meçhul ölümleri Türkiye’den de pekiyi biliyoruz... Petrol tarihine bakarsanız İskoçya’da bir toplantı oluyor. İngilizce okunduğu gibi söylüyorum bu anlaşmanın adı AşNAKARİ anlaşmasıdır. Biliyor musunuz bu toplantıyı...* 

— Henüz değil... 

—Bu Toplantıda alınan kararlarla dünya petrol sahalarının ülke ricalini olduğu gibi halklarını da hiçe sayarak aralarında paylaşırlar. Toplantıdan net ve kesin şu karar çıkar ve tatbik edilir; milli şirketler kesinlikle yaşatılmayacak. Eğer güçleri yetmezse dağıtmaya bu defa ortak olunacak. Bu paylaşımın bize düşen taksimatı gereği uzun yıllar Türkiye’ye BP, SHEL, MOBİL (O zamanki adı STANDART OİL COMPANY) dışında petrol şirketi gelmez. Avrupa’yı da böyle aralarında paylaşmışlardır. Ayrıca bu anlaşmada o kadar enteresan bir madde vardır ki, eğer bu şirketlerden biri zarar ederse bu şirketin zararı hemen karşılanıp ayakta kalması sağlanacaktır. 

— şimdi burada müthiş bir madde var. Milli şirketler yaşatılmayacak, başarılamazsa ortak olunarak kontrol altına alınıp dağıtılacak veya atıl duruma getirilecek vs. Peki bunu da yapamadıklarına milli düşüncenin aksinde ihtilallar mı yapılacak? İran’da Musaddık rejimini yıktıkları gibi. 

—İran’da Musaddık rejimi yıkıldı, Güney Amerika’da darbe üstüne darbe oldu. 

— Türkiye’de Prof. Dr. Muammer Aksoy, Raif Karadağ, Altan Duransoy gibi bu meseleyi gündeme getiren insanlarda halkın bilmediği ancak “ciddi kaynakların” bildiği suikastlara kurban gitti... 

—Bu konuda her türlü faaliyeti göstermişlerdir. Bu konuda İran en güzel örnektir... 

*— Haliyle sizin görevden alınmanızı da -bir takım işbirlikçilerle (!)- onlar yaptılar...* 

—Beni kolay hallettiler. Adalet Partisi’nin hükümete gelmesiyle 5 genel Müdür’de görevden alındı. 

*— Konuyu tekrar ABD menşeli 1954’teki Petrol Yasasına getireceğim. Ruhsat mevzusunda da ciddi bir –kazık- yemişiz. Petrol bulunan bölgelerde 8 Ruhsatın dışında ruhsat alamıyorduk.* 

—Onlar da alamıyorlardı ama minareyi çalan kılıfına uydurmayı tabi ki düşünmüştü. Başka şirketmiş gibi yan şirketler kurarak ruhsat sayılarını artırıyorlardı. Oysa biz bu sahada tekiz, tek olduğumuz gibi her şeyimiz açık. 

*— Bir de şöyle bir hinlikleri var. Ruhsatı alırken şart olan 2 yıllık süre içersinde arama miadının dolmasına yakın ruhsatlarını bir başka şirkete (aslında yan kuruluşlarına) devrettikleri. Böylelikle de bu yerleri sürekli olarak bu günde konuştuğumuz gibi sürekli atıl bırakıyorlar. Var mıydı yok muydu muhabbeti de buradan kaynaklanıyor...* 

—Bu doğrudur, yapılabiliniyor... 

*— Hatta gecikme olduğunda cezanın 40 dolar gibi çocuklara verilen bir harçlık miktarı olduğundan bahsediliyor?*

şu anda bu durumu bilemiyorum.

*— Sizin döneminizde en son kaç metreye kadar inmiştiniz... 5000 bine kadar indiğimiz kuyu vardı. Hazro bölgesinde.* 

*— üzellikle Mardin’deki Kireç taşlarının, Doğu Anadolu’daki bazaltların altına niye hiç girilmedi? Bilinen birçok ayrıntı var. Buna rağmen niye UYUTULUYORUZ?*

Ben hiç uyumadım...

—Gülüşmeler) Hocam o yüzden yanınızdayım. Uykudakiler kalktıkları zaman onlarla da görüşmek isterim... Efendim sondaj makinelerini artırdık buna rağmen sondaj giderlerini azalttık ürneğin bir kuyu tespit edildiğinde oraya sondaj makinelerinin kurulması dahi bir ayı bulurdu. Biz bunu bir haftaya düşürmüştük. Yurtdışına eğitilmeleri için 45 tane birbirinden değerli gençler gönderdik. Bu gençler o kadar idealistiler ki birbirlerini denetlerdiler. Bu gün o gençleri araştırın bakalım kaçı yetiştirdikleri sahalarda TPAO için çalışabiliyor... 

*— Bakanlığınız zamanında ilk icraatınız ne oldu?* 

— Bir ara Adıyaman Bölgesinde petrol bulundu. Fakat nedense burada bir çalışma yapmak yerine İskenderun Körfezinde denizde yapıldı. Oysa petrol bulununca oraya hücum edilir. Beni bakan yaptıklarında ilk işim o Adıyaman’daki petrol sahasını yeniden tespit etmek oldu. Son yıllarda en çok petrol o bölgeden çıkarıldı. Bakan olmadan evvel Başbakan Nihat Erim’e kelime kelime yazdırarak ilk icraatımın Türkiye’nin petrollerinin millileştirilmesi olacağını bu konuda adeta bir seferberlik başlatacağımı söyledim. Ancak 6 aydan sonra bu sözlerde sapma oldu ve yavaş yavaş gevşemeye başladılar. Neticede üzülerek de olsa istifa ettim. Diğer taraftan bizi oraya getiren kumandanlarda yavaş yavaş çekilmeye başlayınca iyice sahipsiz kaldım ve çekilmekten başka çare kalmadı...

*Not:* Bu röportaja giderken birçok kişi bu röportajın Sayan İhsan Bey’in yaşı gereği son röportajı olabileceği şeklinde bizi uyardılar. Yanıma kamera almamı gazeteci ağabeylerim salık verdiler. Ancak bir türlü temin edemedim. Geriye bu fotoğraflar ve satırlar kaldı. üstelik bir televizyon programında kendisiye ilgili konuştuğumuz saatlerde vefat etmesi ise benim için daha fazla teessür oldu. Ancak asıl teesürlenmesi gerekenler ise basın yayın kuruluşları ve devlet ricali olmalıydı ki cenazesine katılan birkaç kişinin dışında kimse olmadı. Haddi zatında ölüm haberinin hiçbir kanalda yayınlanmaması da bu teessürün verdiği unutkanlıktan olsa gerek (!)

*"üırpınırdı Karadeniz Bakıp İngiliz Bayrağına"*

Petrol, İhanet ve Karadeniz 

Doğu Karadeniz'de petrol bulundu haberleri gelirken, Artvin’deki Sarp sınır kapısında, İngilizleri önemli miktarda toprak almayı sürdürdükleri ortaya çıktı. İngilizlerin toprak alımının güvenlik riski yaratacağı gerekçesiyle asker tarafından uyarıldığı da belirtildi.

Hükümet ve onu destekleyen medya yabancıya mülk Satışını desteklerken, Doğu Karadeniz Bölgesi'nde yaşanan gelişmeler 

İngilizlerin gerçek yüzünü ortaya çıkardı Türkiye parsel parsel satılırken, Artvin'deki Sarp Sınır Kapısı'nda yaşanan gelişme gündeme oturdu.
Yabancı şirketlere arazi satışının önünün açılmasıyla birlikte, İngiliz şirketlerin Artvin Bölgesi'nde önemli ölçüde toprak aldıkları ortaya çıktı. İngilizler bu bölgedeki zengin petrol yataklarına sahip olmak için yüzde 97'si İngiliz yüzde 3'ü Türk'e ait olan bir şirket aracılığıyla Sarp Sınır Kapısı'na yakın bir yerde arazi aldıkları daha sonra şirketin yüzde 100'üne İngiliz'lerin hakim olduğu bildirildi. Askeri yetkililer Sarp Sınır Kapısında böyle bir şirketin arazi sahibi olmasının güvenlik riski yaratacağına dikkat çektiler.

*Askeri uyarı*

Genelkurmay temsilcileri, yabancı şirketlere arazi satışına sınır getirilmesini ve şirketlerin hisse yapıları, yaptıkları işler ve Türkiye'de yapacakların dikkate alınmasını istiyorlar. Askeri yetkililer, yüzde 97'si İngiliz yüzde 3'ü Türk sermayesi olan şirketin Sarp Sınır Kapısı'na yakın bir yerde arazi aldığını, daha sonra şirketin yüzde 100'üne İngiliz'lerin hakim olduğunu ve Sınır kapısında böyle bir şirketin arazi sahibi olmasının güvenlik risk yaratacağının altını çizdiler.

*Ve petrol bulundu*

Karadeniz'de yürütülen araştırmalarda Türkiye'nin kaderini değiştirecek büyüklükte petrol rezervine ulaşıldı. Türkiye
Petrolleri Anonim Ortaklığı (TPAO), Karadeniz'de yürüttüğü operasyonlarda Türkiye'nin kaderini değiştirecek büyüklükte petrol rezervinin bulunduğu sonucuna ulaştı. Büyük bir gizlilik içinde devam eden çalışmalar kapsamında TPAO, rezervle ilgili kesin sonuca ulaşmak üzere yapılacak ayrıntılı inceleme için 70–75 milyon dolara tam donanımlı bir gemi kiralama kararı aldı.

Dünyanın değişik ülkelerinde yabancı şirketlerle operasyonlar yürüten TPAO, Türkiye'de çalışmalarını iki bölgede yoğunlaştırdı: Karadeniz ve Suriye sınırındaki mayınlı bölge. TPAO'nun, Karadeniz'de Türk karasularında bir baştan bir başa yürüttüğü petrol arama çalışmaları, deyim yerindeyse 'sır' gibi saklanıyor. Uzmanlar, rezerv kadar petrolün kalitesinin ve ekonomik olup olmadığının da önemli olduğuna dikkat çekiyor.

*Petrolü İngiliz BP arıyor*

TPAO-British Petroleum (BP) Karadeniz'de ilk petrol arama operasyonunu, Hopa açıklarında 45 kilometrelik alanda deniz seviyesinden 4 bin650 metre derinlikte gerçekleştirdi. Hopa'da yürütülen sondaj son aşamada. Enerji Bakanlığı yetkililerinden edinilen bilgiye göre, TPAO-BP ortaklığı, sondaj için bugüne kadar 150–200 milyon dolar harcadı. Yetkililer, kuyudan ilk verilerin alındığını belirterek, "Bu konuda umutluyuz. Değerlendiriyoruz. Açıklama için erken" diyor. Hopa'da petrol arama çalışmaları, TPAO ve BP ortak girişimiyle başladı. BP, daha sonra sahip olduğu yüzde 50 hissesinin yüzde 25'ini Shevron Texaco'ya sattı.

*'Gözleri topraklarımızda'*

100 şirket Gayrimenkul Avında İngiltere gayrimenkul yatırımları açısından çok önemli bir ülke sayısı binleri geçen kurumsal gayrimenkul yatırım şirketi bulunuyor. Bunların içinden en az 100 şirket, harekete geçti. İlk beş yatırımcının ardından bu sayının 100 yatırımcıya ulaşması ise bir yıllık bir süreçte mümkün kabul ediliyor. Bu da bir yıl içerisinde "İngiltere'den en az 1 milyar dolarlık gayrimenkul yatırımının Türkiye'ye gelmesi" anlamına geliyor.
 

http://www.hakanyilmazcebi.com/

----------

